
What happens to viral Particles on the subway - MatthewBF
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/08/10/nyregion/nyc-subway-coronavirus.html
======
blaser-waffle
Neat diagrams & animations. No way in hell ima ride the NYC subway, but now I
can articulate why...

